
Computer Science Programs Make a Comeback in Enrollment - peter123
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/03/17/science/17comp.html
======
10ren
"we don’t have Lehman Brothers, Bear Sterns and Citibank to compete with."

So this might not indicate any particular health in computer science in
itself, just comparatively.

~~~
mgreenbe
Or that the current climate in the computer industry is similar to that of ten
years ago.

I'd be curious to see a serious breakdown of which schools are seeing
increased enrollment, and in which subprograms of CS.

~~~
dandelany
While they don't break down results by school, the complete report has a lot
of nice additional data, including a list of all schools surveyed:

[http://www.cra.org/info/taulbee/CRATaulbeeReport-
StudentEnro...](http://www.cra.org/info/taulbee/CRATaulbeeReport-
StudentEnrollment-07-08.pdf)

I think (hope) this is encouraging news, but it's hard to call it a trend this
early

------
Anon84
This happens whenever there is a crisis. All the people who would normally go
in to industry decide to take on grad school as a way to ride off the storm
for a few years. As soon as things improve, enrollment levels will go back to
"normal".

